# Print your own labels?



## spenny92 (Jul 20, 2015)

Does anyone print their own labels for soap? Ideally, I'd like to print straight onto card and use it as packaging around the soap. I can't use plastic, so shrink wrapping and sticking a label on are out of the question. I've had a logo designed and would like to play around with designing labels. 

Is it easy enough to print your own and still look professional? I'd love to see some photos of your homemade labels for inspiration!  :wave:


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 20, 2015)

Then have a look through this section - there are a lot of examples of home printed labels to explore. No need for another thread of 'show us your labels'


----------



## MtnSoaper (Jul 20, 2015)

​ 
For my bars I print on card stock with an inkjet printer (the paper's too thick for a laser printer) and cut it with my Silhouette to make boxes. I also give people the option to buy with or without the box (without is a lower price) and they almost always choose the box and higher price--because of that, I like to think they're professional looking.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 20, 2015)

I make my own labels with no trouble at all.  I use Avery.com to design them.  Been doing it for years.


----------



## julieanne (Jul 20, 2015)

I do not print myself. I love the ease and professional quality of labels I design at the website VistaPrint!! They often have 50% off sales or 25% etc. Groupon frequently has deals for them, too. Labels are easy to design with their software & I am no whiz, trust me. 

J


----------



## lsg (Jul 20, 2015)

I print my own labels on cardstock using PrintMaster.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 20, 2015)

I print my own through Online Labels using their Maestro program. If you buy labels from them you get free access to their software which comes in handy. Avery doesn't have templates for a few of the odd size or shape labels I buy from Online Labels.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 20, 2015)

I use Microsoft Publisher to print my labels. But then I was told, by a forum member, that my labels are dark and unappealing so I guess I will not post a pic. My white labels have two small bands of black, does not make the label dark.   Granted they do not print top quality, since I use the matt paper 2x4" Avery labels and not the glossy, but I sell at outdoor markets  make 1000's of soaps per year and they take a beating. I have to repackage periodically, so it is to expensive to outsource especially when I do not make all soaps from the same recipe. I have started putting the labels on the soap itself and shrink wrapping over the label, so this should help cutting down on some repackaging. It just cuts to much into profit to use any packaging other than shrink wrap. If wholesaling I would outsource my labels and recipes would stay the same. We do outsource our lotion, scrubs, etc labels.


----------



## SozoArtisanSoaps (Jul 20, 2015)

I print my own on seed paper using the online labels maestro thingy lol.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 20, 2015)

Print all my labels and use Maestro.  I like having the ability to print when I need since I have quite a few products and print daily.


----------



## spenny92 (Jul 20, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Then have a look through this section - there are a lot of examples of home printed labels to explore. No need for another thread of 'show us your labels'


 
I didn't _just _want to see photos of other people's labels, it was more general advice from those who print labels at home - the replies have been very helpful. I trawl through this forum for hours every day, I'm not looking for shortcuts.

I think that sometimes your replies come off as a little abrupt and although I know that you are trying to be helpful (I've really appreciated your advice in other threads I've created), it can sometimes come off as a little rude. Replies like this almost put me off creating threads here. I know this topic has been covered and I've read the relevant threads using the search function, however a lot of the threads are outdated and it's nice to have some new, up-to-date replies from newer members who might not have been around to post in the older threads.



SozoArtisanSoaps said:


> I print my own on seed paper using the online labels maestro thingy lol.


 
They look awesome! I guess I was just worried that by printing the labels myself, I'd lose a certain professionalism. But obviously not! I used to be a bit of a photoshop wiz, but I haven't done anything in years. Hopefully some of that knowledge will come in handy!


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Jul 20, 2015)

sozo, your labels are very pretty!

spenny, I'm another one who uses the Maestro program but I shrinkwrap and stick the label to the outside. I like cmzaha's idea of putting the label inside the bag before shrinkwrapping. Some of my labels got wet recently and the ink ran a little.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 20, 2015)

I also do the labels inside and wrap outer.. cleaner look I think and if you're doing a show you can just take the outer off and rewrap what you don't sell.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't sell, but I label all my stuff as if I were (I find it to be quite a fun creative outlet for me). Anyway, I have Publisher, WordArt, and Pixie on my computer, all of which give me all I need and more to be able to create all kinds of fun, as well as professional-looking labels. I use the blank, full-sheet labels by Avery on which to print them. Of course, that means I have to cut them out by hand, but it's not like I'm making hundreds of them at a time or anything. Oh- and I protect them from water and dirty hands with self-adhesive laminating sheets, also made by Avery.

IrishLass


----------



## spenny92 (Jul 20, 2015)

That sounds great, but I'm choosing not to use shrink wrap which is a pain. I'm planning on eventually selling at my local farmer's market (it's tiny!) and the feedback I've had so far is "no plastic". We have a high population of hippies and the community is very environmentally friendly, grow-your-own, etc - which is great, but makes my job a little harder hah. I'd like to print on card and have it fold around the soap (not cigar band, but the other way... I don't know if that makes sense hah!) so that the majority of the soap will be covered with card.

-photo deleted-

I've been staring at these logos for hours, and they're all starting to look the same to me. I need some outsiders, objective opinions! Which one do you think is best? The differences aren't huge, which makes it so much harder for me. :shock:

I'm also having the writing rearranged so that "palm oil free" is on top, with "handmade soap" on bottom so that it reads better.


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 20, 2015)

I like the last one# 5...it looks like a stamp to me with the curved letters.  I like sanserif fonts on curves.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 20, 2015)

1 the most and 5


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 20, 2015)

I like 5 best, one is a close second though!


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 20, 2015)

Another vote for #5!


IrishLass


----------



## KristaMarie (Jul 20, 2015)

Another vote for 5. My eyes went right to it.

Sozo, I LOVE your labels!


----------



## spenny92 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ahh, thanks everyone - you're the best! I'm so indecisive. Number 5 was my choice at first glance, and I'm going to stick with that.


----------



## SozoArtisanSoaps (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks all  It is not one of my favorite things to do. It took about a year to finally decide on a final label design. 

I was going to say #5, too!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 21, 2015)

spenny92 said:


> Does anyone print their own labels for soap? Ideally, I'd like to print straight onto card and use it as packaging around the soap. I can't use plastic, so shrink wrapping and sticking a label on are out of the question. I've had a logo designed and would like to play around with designing labels.
> 
> Is it easy enough to print your own and still look professional? I'd love to see some photos of your homemade labels for inspiration!  :wave:







spenny92 said:


> I didn't _just _want to see photos of other people's labels, it was more general advice from those who print labels at home - the replies have been very helpful. I trawl through this forum for hours every day, I'm not looking for shortcuts.
> 
> I think that sometimes your replies come off as a little abrupt and although I know that you are trying to be helpful (I've really appreciated your advice in other threads I've created), it can sometimes come off as a little rude. Replies like this almost put me off creating threads here. I know this topic has been covered and I've read the relevant threads using the search function, however a lot of the threads are outdated and it's nice to have some new, up-to-date replies from newer members who might not have been around to post in the older threads.




When you look at your original question, the answers are already in this section - it is clear that many people print their own labels, it is clear that some people make cigar bands on to naked soap and it is clear that they can do it and make it look professional. New input doesn't change that, as the examples are in this section already. 

I make similar replies when questions are asked about any topic that is well covered (shaving soap would be an example) but I do admit that I expect more from people who want to sell, especially when it is too early. That might well be wrong of me, but there it is


----------



## not_ally (Jul 21, 2015)

The selling thing is the elephant in the room, Spenny.   It's not just EG, I've wondered about that as well.

Maybe you're like Sozo and Ok w/taking a really long time to design your label, though.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 21, 2015)

Wow.. Never boring here :/


----------



## not_ally (Jul 21, 2015)

I was serious about the label thing, Jen, not being snarky.  I have no plans to sell and have been thinking about the perfect label for my giftees for about a year ...


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 21, 2015)

Oh I didn't take yours as that.. I knew you were just trying to help explain what might be going on.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 21, 2015)

I am probably second only to Irish Lass as the hobbyist who wants everything to be perfect for our giftees. It is just a great creative outlet, so I get why it takes a while. Sorry, IL, didn't mean to sweep you up in the OCD net ...

If I ever sell (and honestly, I don't see it, it seems like so much work), I will be one of those crazy people who gets insulted that people do not understand the genius behind my packaging 

Spenny, I looked at your past posts and you made it clear that you are working on learning to soap and just looking to the far future to sell. Which is great. Sorry for the elephant reference.


----------



## spenny92 (Jul 21, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Spenny,  I looked at your past posts and you made it clear that you are working on learning to soap and just looking to the far future to sell.  Which is great.  Sorry for the elephant reference.



Thanks not_ally. I was going to reply and say that thinking about labels doesn't equate to me being ready to sell at the moment, and definitely not any time soon. I'm still trying to formulate a great recipe! :shock:

But to clear things up...  The reason I'm focusing on labelling and the Soapmaker software at the moment is because I've run out of lye and I'm waiting on an order to arrive hah! I spend hours each day reading and researching, formulating recipes and new ingredients, and now I'm thinking ahead to labels. If my lye was here, I'd be tucked away in my little kitchen making soap for days! I also have lots of free time at the moment, and I'm about to start working on a dairy farm with my boyfriend for the next 3 months which is going to be crazy busy, so I know that I won't have time to do the research and development that I'm doing at the moment. I will, of course, have time to make the soap. But I'm soaking up as much knowledge and information and ideas that I can, while I can.

I hope that clears things up. Thank you for all the feedback too, I really really do appreciate it.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 21, 2015)

spenny92 said:


> Thanks not_ally. I was going to reply and say that thinking about labels doesn't equate to me being ready to sell at the moment, and definitely not any time soon. I'm still trying to formulate a great recipe! :shock:
> 
> I know, totally my bad.  Isn't it amazing how obsessed you can get with different aspects of the whole soaping thing?  I spent about four full days designing labels about a year ago and still never came to a final version.   I was just doing mp then, and now my bars are differently shaped b/c they are mostly from logs, so I get to do the label thing again!
> 
> They are pretty hard to get perfectly right, aren't they?  Ie; you want them to represent you *and* be pleasing to other people.


----------



## MtnSoaper (Jul 21, 2015)

I gotta say, I have many hobbies--one of which is making wine. My ultimate goal in life is to have a winery, but I just wasn't born with that kind of money. The fact that I may never realize my dream doesn't mean I try any less to perfect my skills--which includes label design. You can bet I have a logo, labels, and even a domain name (which I pay for every year). Maybe I won't ever use any of this, but at least I know I'll be prepared. I think it's a sign of great passion.

The same goes with soap making. A newbie thinking about selling doesn't necessarily mean they are putting the cart before the horse. It could also mean they've realized they have a passion for the art and want to be prepared for the day when that 1st perfect batch has finished curing.

I'll apologize right now before I continue. I know I'm knew around here, but I have lurked for a while and I like to think I understand the politics. (And it's been a god-awful couple of days and I admit, I'm cranky!)

So. . . .

As far as rehashing topics: We're humans and that's what we do. Tomorrow we'll all go into work and rehash our favorite programs, or the weather, or the politics--it's just what we do. Who doesn't like a sounding board? We're social and we like to talk--this is a forum after all. When I see something repeated and don't want to participate, I just move on; there are plenty of other threads to read.

Okay--where's the emoticon for putting one's soap box back in the closet?


----------



## not_ally (Jul 21, 2015)

Matt, was this directed to me?  I know I was wrong, and hope I made that clear to Spenny (Spenny, if I didn't, let me know and I will PM you more fulsomely!)


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Jul 21, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> When you look at your original question, the answers are already in this section - it is clear that many people print their own labels, it is clear that some people make cigar bands on to naked soap and it is clear that they can do it and make it look professional. New input doesn't change that, as the examples are in this section already.
> 
> I make similar replies when questions are asked about any topic that is well covered (shaving soap would be an example) but I do admit that I expect more from people who want to sell, especially when it is too early. That might well be wrong of me, but there it is



It's not that extensively quoting the OP, doubling down on your remarks, then dog-whistling the selling-too-early police for good measure makes you seem defensive or anything.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Jul 21, 2015)

spenny92, I really like the #5 label as it sticks out to me more than the others. I also want to say that I'm another person who put A LOT of time and thought into my labels even when I was just giving my soaps as gifts. I think it's great that you are using your downtime to research and plan ahead!

One more thing...while staring at your labels trying to decide which one to vote for I all of a sudden had a goofy thought "kitchen, kitchen, KITchen, kitCHEN" like I couldn't remember which syllable to put the emphasis on! I've had too much coffee today!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 21, 2015)

LCW, I am starting to mispronounce things that I have have said correctly all my life!  Orangutan (said while I was talking about the avoiding palm thing) cracked my sister up, she kept trying to get me to repeat it.  She was much more interested in the pronounciation mocking than the poor orangutans, sadly.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 21, 2015)

topofmurrayhill said:


> It's not that extensively quoting the OP, doubling down on your remarks, then dog-whistling the selling-too-early police for good measure makes you seem defensive or anything.



Both posts were relevant to my post, so I wanted both included.   Repetition is a valid and effective rhetoric practice.  And if there was such a thing as the selling-too-early police I think that most people know my views and that I would certainly wear the uniform proudly.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 21, 2015)

not_ally said:
			
		

> I am probably second only to Irish Lass as the hobbyist who wants everything to be perfect for our giftees. It is just a great creative outlet, so I get why it takes a while. Sorry, IL, didn't mean to sweep you up in the OCD net ...


 
No apology necessary.  



			
				not_ally said:
			
		

> I spent about four full days designing labels about a year ago and still never came to a final version. I was just doing mp then, and now my bars are differently shaped b/c they are mostly from logs, so I get to do the label thing again!


 
Hmm...speaking of OCD..... four days of label design in the span of a year are a mere drop in the bucket. lol  For me, it's something more like 4 days of label design every couple of months or so! Did I mention how much I like making labels? lol I truly find it to be just as enjoyable as making soap and other B&B stuff. I can't even begin tell you how many incarnations my labels have gone through over the past 9 or 10 years. It's a good thing I don't sell, because people would have a hard time recognizing my product line on the shelf from month to month. lol




			
				MtnSoaper said:
			
		

> The fact that I may never realize my dream doesn't mean I try any less to perfect my skills--which includes label design. You can bet I have a logo, labels, and even a domain name (which I pay for every year). Maybe I won't ever use any of this, but at least I know I'll be prepared. I think it's a sign of great passion.


 
I feel the same way- I'm glad I'm not the only one with a parked domain name that I pay for each year (going on year 3 now), and of course I'm _forever_ perfecting my labeling skills and whatnot. lol But, as my old Girl Scout motto says- it never hurts to "Be Prepared", even though I know I_ more than likely will never use any of it_ (because I know myself too well- a business person I am not). But who knows? Maybe one day I might inherit a trustworthy, close, business savvy friend who's willing to handle the 'front room' while I happily handle things behind the curtain in the 'back room' (it never hurts to daydream). Until then, though, I'm more than content being just a happy, passionate (and prepared) hobbyist surrounded by my little pond of soap-adoring fans (i.e., my family and friends). 


IrishLass


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 21, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> When you look at your original question, the answers are already in this section - it is clear that many people print their own labels, it is clear that some people make cigar bands on to naked soap and it is clear that they can do it and make it look professional. New input doesn't change that, as the examples are in this section already.
> 
> I make similar replies when questions are asked about any topic that is well covered (shaving soap would be an example) but I do admit that I expect more from people who want to sell, especially when it is too early. That might well be wrong of me, but there it is



The thing is.. why be so blunt and crass about a question and instead just move on (or leave out the sarcasm) and let someone else who isn't so sorry to say.. uptight about it.. answer these things? I've seen in other posts that you don't like 'repetition' although you stated otherwise. Yes people can use the search button but it's a forum to talk on and some just want to use a question to maybe do that? IDK..  They maybe just want to post for themselves especially if they are new.. it's a logical thing I think and fun for some. 
If we can't have people asking the same questions that have been answered.. then like I told my husband last night.. this should be a closed forum because new people want to post. Lets face it, just about everything you can ask about soaping is probably in this forum already. lol


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 21, 2015)

I have to say that, and if we are honest I think no one can argue - it depends on the question. I think most people have looked at a question and thought 'really? You're actually asking that?' Such as when there are two almost identical questions on the first page of a section, both very active. As I said before, within the first few pages of this section are found the answers to all of the original questions. 

It would be like someone who has been here a while asking in the liquid soap section if there is more than one method to making liquid soap, that doesn't include lye excess and neutralization, when there are a number of posts in the first few pages that have different methods which would be found with a few clicks back through the section. 

I am not against questions being asked again in general, as it can indeed bring things further and bring new input. But nothing in the original post would have been helped with new input - the answers to the two questions asked are 'yes' and 'yes' as the section is chock full of examples of people printing their own professional looking labels. 

But I see I am flogging a dead horse on this one.


----------



## spenny92 (Jul 21, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I have to say that, and if we are honest I think no one can argue - it depends on the question. I think most people have looked at a question and thought 'really? You're actually asking that?' Such as when there are two almost identical questions on the first page of a section, both very active. As I said before, within the first few pages of this section are found the answers to all of the original questions.
> 
> It would be like someone who has been here a while asking in the liquid soap section if there is more than one method to making liquid soap, that doesn't include lye excess and neutralization, when there are a number of posts in the first few pages that have different methods which would be found with a few clicks back through the section.
> 
> ...



I also wanted opinions on the logo that I had had designed, which wasn't mentioned in the original post, but further on in the thread. I couldn't have found that information in another thread. :sad:


----------



## spenny92 (Jul 21, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Matt, was this directed to me?  I know I was wrong, and hope I made that clear to Spenny (Spenny, if I didn't, let me know and I will PM you more fulsomely!)



Crystal clear, don't you worry about it. :smile: And on the topic of labels, you're absolutely right with how difficult it is. I'm a bit of a perfectionist too, so I know that it will take me a good while to design one that I'm 110% happy with. It's all part of the fun, though!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jul 23, 2015)

#5 has the cleanest, most professional look. It gets my vote


----------

